# Turbo Torch Acetylene b tank style



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I was back out to my not so local Habitat FH place this last week doing some work and saw a turbo torch b tank style sitting in the back... One of the perks is I name a price. I thought about offering $5... Who knows how the seals are? But the gauge said it was for acetylene. I ASSUME this would be for 2"+? I haven't paid much attention, but are tanks readily available like map? It's rare, maybe a few times a year I solder 1 1/2" or larger' and usually use a double tip.

Sorry no pic. I have to go back there for an odd job in the next week or so. Should I spend $5 on it and take a chance?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

B tank rigs are great for silver soldering. Just the tank or the rig as well?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Dude that tank worth a cool $100. 5$ is a steal, take it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Sorry, no tank, just the valve, hose, and handle/tip. Tank is what I'm wondering about or if it's even worth thinking about. 2" has been my max and what I have works just fine. But I'm always ready for new tools....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

B-tank rig is at least 160.00 new offer 5 and see what happens. B tanks are around 100 like has been said but are normally available at supply houses. Refill is a lot less and they last a long time.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Last time i checked a new b tank was $175. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Turbo torch sets with tips for soldering 1/2 to 1 1/4 are around 140-170 depending on where you find them. 
The tips are pricey but totally worth having a good range of tips.

I don't own a self igniting tip, but I've heard they are prone to issues. 
I'm not sure if it was the old run or the new ones that are supposedly lemons.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Grab it for $5 and buy a b tank when you need to make a big joint


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Last time i checked a new b tank was $175. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 dam the tanks have went up. I have a several tanks,may want to lock them up now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have a bunch of B and M/C tanks ...but find the small propane throw a ways last just as long if not longer than B tanks and a hell of a lot lighter...remember the inside of a B tank( or any acetylene tank) has a honey comb and acetone, then the acetylene takes up what room is left inside..and in the winter you would get that stinky yellow powder come out of the tanks..that aint good....


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

http://longisland.craigslist.org/tls/5602702201.html
cheap B tank...


----------

